# Fork bottle mount



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a Disc Trucker and would like to carry water up front as I am not currently using front panniers. Nearly at the top of the fork crown there is a boss and another approximately 205 mm below that. Using those for mounting an oversize bottle cage would be ideal but I am not averse to adapting something that will not mount direct. So not knowing anything about oversize bottle mounts and their mounting geometry what are folk's experiences in this department? I have no bottle preference either so I welcome input there as well if you have anything to share. Ideally each bottle would be 32 oz or greater I suppose.

Thanks.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't know specifically about fork mounting, but Gizmo Universal - Universal bottle cage may allow you to mount cages with standard spacing.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That Gizmo looks interesting. I wonder how well it would work on a tapered tube like a fork though. Meaning, I wonder if it would slip down the fork with a heavy bottle on it?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Migen21 said:


> That Gizmo looks interesting. I wonder how well it would work on a tapered tube like a fork though. Meaning, I wonder if it would slip down the fork with a heavy bottle on it?


It might be possible to use the rack mount for the low rider pannier racks that he's not using, and one of the gizmos on each side. The rack mount would keep it from sliding and the gizmo would hold the other end of the bottle mount. For a couple of bucks it may be worth a try.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

Straddling the boss is exactly what I was thinking. Or better I could perhaps drill thru and use it as a spacer to thread thru into the boss so I hard mount to a boss and use the upper piece as an adapter. Thanks. Hopefully more folks can chime in too but this looks viable.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

A p-clamp would also work and possibly offset the mounts enough to line them up, maybe.
There is the Salsa Anything Cage for the really big bottles as well.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

One thing to consider: a partially-empty water bottle will slosh around. You do not want cyclical sloshing forces creating input on your steering axis.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> One thing to consider: a partially-empty water bottle will slosh around. You do not want cyclical sloshing forces creating input on your steering axis.


Just leave the full bottles there until the bottles on the down and seat tubes are empty, then swap places.


----------



## djmungbeanz (Jan 13, 2006)

Haven't used these (King Cage USB) yet, but would definitely consider it on my next trip. Wouldn't have heard about these if it wasn't for my LBS! 

King ManyThing Cage & Universal Support Bolt - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

djmungbeanz said:


> Haven't used these (King Cage USB) yet, but would definitely consider it on my next trip. Wouldn't have heard about these if it wasn't for my LBS!
> 
> King ManyThing Cage & Universal Support Bolt - BIKEPACKING.com


I've read of these being experimented with, but didn't know that they were being marketed by anyone. If the clamps will get small enough to work with the fork blades these look to be more securely mounted than the Universal Gizmo that I posted.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I am going to pick up some cages and give slotting the mounting plate with a Dremel a try. Then run the band of a stainless hose clamp thru the slot and back it with a piece of rubber. My thought is I'll hard mount a hole at one end of the cage into the fork boss then use the hose clamp around the fork leg at the other end of the cage. I do see the King Cage USB clamps are available for sale so I may consider that if I don't like how this goes.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

craiger_ny said:


> I think I am going to pick up some cages and give slotting the mounting plate with a Dremel a try. Then run the band of a stainless hose clamp thru the slot and back it with a piece of rubber. My thought is I'll hard mount a hole at one end of the cage into the fork boss then use the hose clamp around the fork leg at the other end of the cage. I do see the King Cage USB clamps are available for sale so I may consider that if I don't like how this goes.


You probably don't need to slot the mounting plate with a cage like this blakburn.









Just hard mount one end and shim up the other and run the hose clamp around the bracket. As long as one end is hard mounted the other end won't move and will just need to be held secure to the fork blade.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I like the idea of using standard hose clamps to secure the cage. A few guys run the Greater Allegany Passage in a day and take three water bottles, two inside the triangle and one attached to the bottom of the down tube. I don’t see any reason why it won’t work on the fork but it could be easier on the down tube. Just be sure to protect your frame and not over tighten the clamps if you have a carbon frame. BTW where are you going that you need the extra water/tools? Want to share?


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

n2deep said:


> I like the idea of using standard hose clamps to secure the cage. A few guys run the Greater Allegany Passage in a day and take three water bottles, two inside the triangle and one attached to the bottom of the down tube. I don’t see any reason why it won’t work on the fork but it could be easier on the down tube. Just be sure to protect your frame and not over tighten the clamps if you have a carbon frame. BTW where are you going that you need the extra water/tools? Want to share?


I am just starting the touring thing this year so I can't say that experience has led me here. But I do plan to utilize non-campground/primitive accommodations (state land, national forests etc.) so it might be the backpacker in me that is always thinking about water supply and over doing this. I just figured as long as I am not using front panniers in the beginning then it would be nice to move water out of the panniers on to the fork to space not being utilized. I'm not looking to shift more than 1/2 - 3/4 gallon there so 4-6 lbs plus bottles/cages.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

craiger_ny said:


> I am just starting the touring thing this year so I can't say that experience has led me here. But I do plan to utilize non-campground/primitive accommodations (state land, national forests etc.) so it might be the backpacker in me that is always thinking about water supply and over doing this. I just figured as long as I am not using front panniers in the beginning then it would be nice to move water out of the panniers on to the fork to space not being utilized. I'm not looking to shift more than 1/2 - 3/4 gallon there so 4-6 lbs plus bottles/cages.


Have you tried the bike with the panniers on front low riders instead of in the rear? The bike will probably handle better with the weight low in the front.

I'm sure the Trucker has a solid frame capable of rear load, but the handling should be more predictable centered on the front axle.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

velodog said:


> Have you tried the bike with the panniers on front low riders instead of in the rear? The bike will probably handle better with the weight low in the front.
> 
> I'm sure the Trucker has a solid frame capable of rear load, but the handling should be more predictable centered on the front axle.


This is new to me and I am going to go with what I have on some over-nighters first and feel things out then some multi day trips, out my front door so familiar territory kind of stuff. Then go from there. I have no goals this season other than to find my comfort zone. If I take a liking to it and am ready to throw some more money at it I was thinking the front. I am sure I can talk to the guys at the shop and see if I could borrow something from someone to try out.


----------

